# Anyone have info on these sewer cameras



## UnclogNH

Hey guys I'm looking to buy a new sewer camera
I am at a toss up. I like the new Vivax digital but don't know if it is built well or if anyone uses one. I like how you can take still pics and send info to costumers over e-mail. But I'm sure repair costs are high on this unit.
The 2nd one I was looking at was a Scooter cam costs around $1300 less 200 ft of push cable 1/2 inch thick cable,
With dvd 10 lcd screen no distance counter offered or self level but can add 512 to head for locator for under $300 simple to use. If no one has seen a scooter cam before here is there web site www.Tvinspection.com. what's attractive about the scooter its simple head rebuild is $1000 cable replacement is $1500 for 200 ft but they have no demo on web site so I have no clue how good the picture is on the scooter? 
Thanks any feed back would be great.


----------



## ToUtahNow

UnclogNH said:


> Hey guys I'm looking to buy a new sewer camera
> I am at a toss up. I like the new Vivax digital but don't know if it is built well or if anyone uses one. I like how you can take still pics and send info to costumers over e-mail. But I'm sure repair costs are high on this unit.
> The 2nd one I was looking at was a Scooter cam costs around $1300 less 200 ft of push cable 1/2 inch thick cable,
> With dvd 10 lcd screen no distance counter offered or self level but can add 512 to head for locator for under $300 simple to use. If no one has seen a scooter cam before here is there web site www.Tvinspection.com. what's attractive about the scooter its simple head rebuild is $1000 cable replacement is $1500 for 200 ft but they have no demo on web site so I have no clue how good the picture is on the scooter?
> Thanks any feed back would be great.


I have seen Vivax at shows but I have never used one. I've used mostly SeeSnake and have been very pleased with them. Check out their new stuff they've recently announced before you buy anything. As for Scooter, they have been around for a very long time and their technology does not seem to have stayed up with the times.

Mark


----------



## UnclogNH

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Green Country

We have a vivax where I work now, and it seems pretty good. The picture is good, I haven't used it much so I don't know anything about emailing pics etc. The one Thing I don't like about it is that it will not fit an 1 1/2 line and I don't think it will even go through a 2" 90 unless it is a plastic longsweep (not 100% sure on that though). If you will be using it for resi keep that in mind.


----------



## Redwood

I can't say as I've seen any camera that impresses me more than the Ridgid Color See-Snake with the self leveling head...

Personally I'd just save your money until you can afford one...


----------



## ToUtahNow

I recently spent some time at the facility where they manufacture and test SeeSnake and there is a reason they are so reliable. I was very impressed with the entire process.

Mark


----------



## Redwood

It's kinda funny the mention of reliability...

A couple of years ago the boss made a "Big Announcement" on how he was going to get a bunch of camera's and we were going to camera every line we snaked and soon everyone would have a camera...

Yea he was looking at cheap brands...

Now all there is out on the road is Ridgid See-Snakes and all those cheapo ones that were so cheap everyone would have one are all sitting in the junk equipment boneyard in the corner of the garage at the shop...

Heck they aren't even locked up and no one stole them...:laughing:


----------



## UnclogNH

*Camera info*

Thanks for all the feed back good to know that there is a forum out there for people like us in the field. I will post offen and help as mush as I can. Where I'm located in Northern, NH I have no other tradesmen in this field to chat with. I would love to buy a Ridged seesnake looks good but they cost more than my van lol. Being a new start up is tuff so I have to spend smart in this economy. My wife say's I'm just cheap I tell her no just smart. With so many camera to choose from lots of Cash needed for them and nothing makes you feel more sick than man I just spent 7k I don't have and it broke. My first camera was one of those South Coast camera's I thought OK it's cheap probably made cheap but I can use this as a starter unit. Guess what it was cheap broke 2nd use at a Dunkin Donuts but their like was broken and the spring head got stuck can happen any time to anyone. So I bought a 2nd one 3/8 cable for more push then the tv in on the cctv went to replace it was $399.00 lol I just use a 13 inch tv now makes a nice picture but camera fogs a lot and I'm lucky If I can push it 40 feet. So I just want to warn people the South Coast camera's stink but you get what you pay for. It still kinda works. order time and the rep were good. But not worth the money. But so far the feed back on Seesnakes have been great. Hopefuly I can afford one This is the first month in 2 years I was able to pay all my bills Yee Haa! Looks like I might be able to survive this economy people can skimp on buying food, cars, computers etc. but everyone has to poop. :thumbup:


----------



## retired rooter

I am stuck with a south coast also, havent used it yet and I hate it already.Bought it late one night on e-bay and found this site at same time, love this site hate the cheepo camera ,I can hear myself cussing for not biting the bullet and fixing my old gen eye 2.


----------



## UnclogNH

Did you get the reel with the south coast camera if not it's really going to suck. Had a buddy that had one of those scooter cameras it was old he bought it dirt cheap it never worked gave it to me because he was going to toss it. I used the scooter reel to put the South coast camera in took the handle off and just use the blue reel part. Looks cheap but works
Can't afford a good camera yet Wife just got hours slashed. but business is picking up banks are not giving loans op here so have to do it the hard way.


----------



## Bollinger plumber

I purchased the insight vision camera and so far it has been working great for me. it has the self leveling head dvd recorder a 4 hr rechargeable battery good picture and the camera head screws off for easy repair. it also has a keyboard.


----------



## melindasbaby

*Ripped by South Coast*

We bought a 100 ft reel/ camera from South Coast. It was easy to push as long as there were no turns. The camera fogged up. It was hard to go over the tiniest bumps in the pipe. Also with the camera came a monitor and recorder which produced a fuzzy picture that was unacceptable. I called South Coast about this, and they recommended upgrading to a better camera head, but would not take a trade in. So I was stuck with the first camera that I only used 3 times, and was was suckered into another piece of junk. The second camera with 200 ft reel was no better - the picture was still unacceptable for the Townships to accept. We returned both to have them repaired. It took 6 weeks to get the cameras back - they kept lying saying it was already shipped, but wasn't, waited and waited some more. Their website claims they have a 48 hour turnaround for service. I did not like their attitude. I left so many messages and was told the owner would call that day, but it took 7 or 8 tries until someone would talk to me, and all they did was stick up for each other, and tried to pass the buck, or blame me for the breakdowns. It took many tries to find anyone else that would agree to service South Coast Equipment - everyone else in the business say they are junk. No company will take South Coast Equipment as a trade-in. I have more money into the repairs than I do the machines now. I can't afford to purchase a different machine after spending all my money on South Coast Equipment. So, I advise you not to even consider South Coast.


----------



## Bollinger plumber

al said:


> I purchased the insight vision camera and so far it has been working great for me. it has the self leveling head dvd recorder a 4 hr rechargeable battery good picture and the camera head screws off for easy repair. it also has a keyboard.


update.....after a year cam is still working good only thing I don't like about it so far is the spring is a little weak on it and it has a tendency to bend in the pipe and look into the wrong direction. usually a couple of wiggles and it straigtens itself out. It will do till I can afford a higher end camera. It doesn't do too well in 2 inch non plastic lines either but there is usually so much grease and soap build up in those lines anyway. I have never really seen a camera that does that great in them without getting the lens all scummed up.


----------



## anysewer

*sewer cameras*



UnclogNH said:


> Thanks for all the feed back good to know that there is a forum out there for people like us in the field. I will post offen and help as mush as I can. Where I'm located in Northern, NH I have no other tradesmen in this field to chat with. I would love to buy a Ridged seesnake looks good but they cost more than my van lol. Being a new start up is tuff so I have to spend smart in this economy. My wife say's I'm just cheap I tell her no just smart. With so many camera to choose from lots of Cash needed for them and nothing makes you feel more sick than man I just spent 7k I don't have and it broke. My first camera was one of those South Coast camera's I thought OK it's cheap probably made cheap but I can use this as a starter unit. Guess what it was cheap broke 2nd use at a Dunkin Donuts but their like was broken and the spring head got stuck can happen any time to anyone. So I bought a 2nd one 3/8 cable for more push then the tv in on the cctv went to replace it was $399.00 lol I just use a 13 inch tv now makes a nice picture but camera fogs a lot and I'm lucky If I can push it 40 feet. So I just want to warn people the South Coast camera's stink but you get what you pay for. It still kinda works. order time and the rep were good. But not worth the money. But so far the feed back on Seesnakes have been great. Hopefuly I can afford one This is the first month in 2 years I was able to pay all my bills Yee Haa! Looks like I might be able to survive this economy people can skimp on buying food, cars, computers etc. but everyone has to poop. :thumbup:


You are right, the cameras are expensive and there is always a risk of breaking the camera. We use two kinds of cameras and both are great. They also have a wide variety of cameras.
http://www.rjmcompany.com/sewer cameras.htm
http://www.spartantool.com/machineview.asp?id=24&menu=cameras&model=PROvision 2.0 Camera


----------



## uaplumber

Holy crap, $49.99 any sewer?
Hurry up and set up up here. I can sub out all my cleanings to you.
I'll sell my equipment and just watch the money roll in!


How about an intro?


----------



## uaplumber

"Our sewer and drain cleaning service is completely baked" :laughing:

Most of your website is ok, however, pic 9 on your home page shows a machine with no belt guard, is that where the savings are?


----------



## UnclogNH

uaplumber said:


> "Our sewer and drain cleaning service is completely baked" :laughing:
> 
> Most of your website is ok, however, pic 9 on your home page shows a machine with no belt guard, is that where the savings are?


:laughing:


----------



## UnclogNH

al said:


> update.....after a year cam is still working good only thing I don't like about it so far is the spring is a little weak on it and it has a tendency to bend in the pipe and look into the wrong direction. usually a couple of wiggles and it straigtens itself out. It will do till I can afford a higher end camera. It doesn't do too well in 2 inch non plastic lines either but there is usually so much grease and soap build up in those lines anyway. I have never really seen a camera that does that great in them without getting the lens all scummed up.


Al sounds like some honest opinions on your sewer camera. :thumbsup: 
How is the picture quality on it? On their web site they boast clear view and how good it is? Is the distance counter still accurate with no adjustments? Do you have self level. Will it push 200 ft? Sorry for all the questions Al :laughing: 
This is why I need to go to the pumper cleaner show. Need to see and touch the cameras. :yes: Plus I need to find out how LCD monitors hold up to dampness and -50 weather it gets cold up here.


----------



## anysewer

uaplumber said:


> Holy crap, $49.99 any sewer?
> Hurry up and set up up here. I can sub out all my cleanings to you.
> I'll sell my equipment and just watch the money roll in!
> 
> 
> How about an intro?


My company is based in NY and like you said "holy crap, $49.95 any sewer". Believe it or not my price has remained steady since 1995. :thumbup:


----------



## Bollinger plumber

UnclogNH said:


> Al sounds like some honest opinions on your sewer camera. :thumbsup:
> How is the picture quality on it? On their web site they boast clear view and how good it is? Is the distance counter still accurate with no adjustments? Do you have self level. Will it push 200 ft? Sorry for all the questions Al :laughing:
> This is why I need to go to the pumper cleaner show. Need to see and touch the cameras. :yes: Plus I need to find out how LCD monitors hold up to dampness and -50 weather it gets cold up here.


Picture is pretty good although I have seen better. (general) Distance counter on mine is very accurate and yes it is self leveling. I have never had to push it 200 ft so can't answer that one I have gone as far as 165 ft at the hospital here, It had a lot of bends and turns in it. what I usually do is duct tape it to my jetter if I need to go any further. Then turn the jetter off and look at it coming back. That guys name and number I gave you a while back will give you a better deal than ordering it from the manufacturer. But your right you are better off going to the pumper show where they are all on display and compare them. Next time I camera a sewer will make a cd of it and post it on here so you can see picture quality. It also has a built in sonde for locating on the 512 frequency. If the camera needs to go in for repairs they will send you one to use while your is getting worked on.


----------



## UnclogNH

al said:


> Picture is pretty good although I have seen better. (general) Distance counter on mine is very accurate and yes it is self leveling. I have never had to push it 200 ft so can't answer that one I have gone as far as 165 ft at the hospital here, It had a lot of bends and turns in it. what I usually do is duct tape it to my jetter if I need to go any further. Then turn the jetter off and look at it coming back. That guys name and number I gave you a while back will give you a better deal than ordering it from the manufacturer. But your right you are better off going to the pumper show where they are all on display and compare them. Next time I camera a sewer will make a cd of it and post it on here so you can see picture quality. It also has a built in sonde for locating on the 512 frequency. If the camera needs to go in for repairs they will send you one to use while your is getting worked on.


Nice a loaner when being repaired thats a plus. Thanks for the info.


----------



## cajunplumberjoe

unclog-my money is on the see snake by rigid. we have three of them. several years old and still doing good. sondes work,picture is fairly clear-well worth the money.


----------



## HandsomeMike

I don't do anyservice and I just wanted to know if you guys have any trouble with baby whipes. Don't think it is worth a new thread or anything, just curious.


----------



## UnclogNH

HandsomeMike said:


> I don't do anyservice and I just wanted to know if you guys have any trouble with baby whipes. Don't think it is worth a new thread or anything, just curious.


 I Find them a lot. Mostly rental apartments, stores and restaurants.


----------



## Bollinger plumber

HandsomeMike said:


> I don't do anyservice and I just wanted to know if you guys have any trouble with baby whipes. Don't think it is worth a new thread or anything, just curious.


 baby wipes, plastic deordrizer holders and this new fangle flush down the toilet brushes that are suppose to dissolve in water but don't.


----------



## UnclogNH

al said:


> flush down the toilet brushes that are suppose to dissolve in water but don't.


 You know I still have not got one of those yet. People up here probably won't buy them.


----------



## Redwood

anysewer said:


> My company is based in NY and like you said "holy crap, $49.95 any sewer". Believe it or not my price has remained steady since 1995. :thumbup:


Ahem,
How much do you charge for the extra's?
Like getting your foot out of the door?

uaplumber,
That was Page 8!










UnclogHN, IMHO Ridged is worth every penny!
We've got a whole bunch of those off brand ones kicking around the back room at the shop...
All of then crapped out pretty quick...
They aren't even locked up and nobody will steal them...


----------



## UnclogNH

Redwood said:


> Ahem,
> How much do you charge for the extra's?
> Like getting your foot out of the door?
> 
> uaplumber,
> That was Page 8!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UnclogHN, IMHO Ridged is worth every penny!
> We've got a whole bunch of those off brand ones kicking around the back room at the shop...
> All of then crapped out pretty quick...
> They aren't even locked up and nobody will steal them...


$49.95 without belt guard. :laughing: 
Honestly Pictures say's a lot. Lack of proper maintenance on equipment.
Lack of safety to employee or anyone around the machine.
Employee's trashing equipment.
Owner letting equipment be used and abused.
Trash bags used where a plastic tarp would be better.
When your van looks good..Your equipment must look good and clean
we roll these machines into peoples homes.
If the equipment looks like this what does the inside of the van look like.

I'm not rich or a huge company, I can't afford a new camara or a brand new van. But I make sure my equipment is safe clean and the area I'm working in is safe and clean.
I'M NOT TRASH TALKING YOUR BUSINESS Equipment and work areas must be clean and safe.


----------



## DaveClinch

Seasnakes are awesome but I recently got a black and White (no color screen) because it was cheap and despite it being a seasnake, is terrible. The locator aspect of the unit is great but staring at a black and white screen is not very exciting,imo. I carry two around now, one for locating and the other with color for my cam work.


----------



## goodwin98

*Insight Cameras are the way to go*

Insight vision cameras are the only way to go. I can see a hairline crack in a 6 in. bell tile. Not only is the system great but their service is the best I have ever seen. it’s the only business I know you can call the guys cell phone anytime of day and the will help you with anything you need. Casey Kane from Insight came all the way down to show me there camera and now I got it he is planning a trip to come back down to see how I like it. If you are going to get a camera I strongly suggest Giving him a call at 262-483-5804 I know I will never deal with anyone else!


----------



## 3Peasdrain

Check ouy the Spartan Pro Vision 2.0 its nice and you can email stills to your customers. The only thing is the screen might freeze on you if you leave it in your truck during cold weather


----------



## Bimini9

*spring replacement*



Bollinger plumber said:


> update.....after a year cam is still working good only thing I don't like about it so far is the spring is a little weak on it and it has a tendency to bend in the pipe and look into the wrong direction. usually a couple of wiggles and it straigtens itself out. It will do till I can afford a higher end camera. It doesn't do too well in 2 inch non plastic lines either but there is usually so much grease and soap build up in those lines anyway. I have never really seen a camera that does that great in them without getting the lens all scummed up.


I like your write up on the Insight Camera. You can get a stiffer spring from Insight Vision as a fairly low cost. Check with them. The lighter spring you might have works pretty good in multiple turns. But you might want to switch to the stiffer spring. Plus, 2" pipe is pretty hard for most all cameras to work in unless you buy the smaller more micro cameras. Insight has one that is 7/8ths of an inch for the smaller pipe. Sound like you know what you are doing. Great comments.


----------



## Bimini9

*freeze up*



3Peasdrain said:


> Check ouy the Spartan Pro Vision 2.0 its nice and you can email stills to your customers. The only thing is the screen might freeze on you if you leave it in your truck during cold weather


I like your comments. The Spartan is a good unit. I would check with the manufacturer when you buy a camera on that freeze up. If they make an LCD that is back lit by LEDs then they never freeze up. I think Insight Vision just came out with a non freeze up LED back lit screen. Not a huge problem though. Most cameras are kept in the office at night anyway. Freezing is not good for any equipement and especialy electronics. Yes, cameras will be out in the cold when working. But they come out of a warm truck and the screens will maintain the warmth through the job as long as they are on. But a cold start up on screens is hard on them. Once again check to see if they are 'bulb lit' or 'LED backlit'. Bulb version can be harder to warm up on a cold day.


----------



## Bimini9

melindasbaby said:


> We bought a 100 ft reel/ camera from South Coast. It was easy to push as long as there were no turns. The camera fogged up. It was hard to go over the tiniest bumps in the pipe. Also with the camera came a monitor and recorder which produced a fuzzy picture that was unacceptable. I called South Coast about this, and they recommended upgrading to a better camera head, but would not take a trade in. So I was stuck with the first camera that I only used 3 times, and was was suckered into another piece of junk. The second camera with 200 ft reel was no better - the picture was still unacceptable for the Townships to accept. We returned both to have them repaired. It took 6 weeks to get the cameras back - they kept lying saying it was already shipped, but wasn't, waited and waited some more. Their website claims they have a 48 hour turnaround for service. I did not like their attitude. I left so many messages and was told the owner would call that day, but it took 7 or 8 tries until someone would talk to me, and all they did was stick up for each other, and tried to pass the buck, or blame me for the breakdowns. It took many tries to find anyone else that would agree to service South Coast Equipment - everyone else in the business say they are junk. No company will take South Coast Equipment as a trade-in. I have more money into the repairs than I do the machines now. I can't afford to purchase a different machine after spending all my money on South Coast Equipment. So, I advise you not to even consider South Coast.


Hey always check to see that a camera is nitrogen purged. That means they have a seal on them. The cheaper cameras are just screwed together and they do not care if you are going to fog up.

There is an answer.Companies like Insight Vision actualy has nitrogen filled camera heads. This helps stop the air from bleading in over time. That is why your camera fogs. We have to be careful about cameras. The make us a lot of money over years. So getting a cheap one only cuts into our ability to rake in the cash. Yeah they all break. But those cheap ones only get us crappy pictures and hold us up all the time. So the more expensive ones do pay. Plus customers see that hig end gear and talk. If you have say a chain restaurant, show them your gear. It will impress some guys writting the checks. Keeps the guy with cheap equipment out of your accounts jobs. check out Vutekpipetools.com they make a slick rig.


----------



## smellslike$tome

Anybody smell spam 'cause I do.


----------



## njoy plumbing

smellslike$tome said:


> Anybody smell spam 'cause I do.


 I believe that was Casey himself.:whistling2:


----------



## ToUtahNow

If any of you have attended any of the Ridgid Roadshows lately you probably know Ridgid is going even more high-tech with their new "soon to be released" stuff. I believe there are at least 3-testers on this site.

Mark


----------



## goodwin98

But I will say that I recently Got a Ridgid Navitrack 2 locator and I think it is great anyone have one and what do you think about it. Is there better out there?


----------



## ToUtahNow

goodwin98 said:


> But I will say that I recently Got a Ridgid Navitrack 2 locator and I think it is great anyone have one and what do you think about it. Is there better out there?


I have a NaviTrack and it has never let me down. Some feel Ridgid's SR line is a better all round locator.

Mark


----------



## dodgefreak8

anyone here ever deal with the general wire brand cameras??


----------



## SlickRick

dodgefreak8 said:


> anyone here ever deal with the general wire brand cameras??


I have one.


----------

